# Alternativa al IR a 100nA (una pila para toda la vida)



## Guest (Dic 16, 2008)

Os dejo con esta web del fabricante green peak el cual acaba de sacar unos módulos ZigBee  que pretenden substituir a todos los módulos IR prometiendo consumos ínfimos que permitirían usar una batería de por vida útil:

http://www.greenpeak.com/Product/Chips.html







Directo al PIC.


----------

